# Tony Cecchine Catch Wrestling Seminar!



## Bill Cogswell (Oct 30, 2003)

Tony Cecchine will be conducting a Catch Wrestling seminar in the Northeast once again and all ICWA members who are in the Northeast are encouraged to attend if possible. Tony will cover various skills and techniques that are fundamental aspects of Catch Wrestling from standing to ground work as well as brutal hooking techniques! Tony will also cover principles that are vital to Catch Wrestling and will give valuable insight that will help you to learn more efficiently!

Date: December 7th, 2003

Location: Bakbakan Martial Arts Center (NAHQ)
95B Dell Glen Avenue
Lodi, NJ 07644
Tel: (973) 253-1946

Website: www.bakbakan.com

Cost:

Pre-registration ICWA/Bakbakan members/students: $50 
ALL others: $75 
Deadline for registration Nov 30, 2003. 
Walk-in/post-registration participation fee: $80 regardless of membership status

All interested participants are encouraged to pre-register as there is a cap on the amount of people being let in. You can pre-register by contacting Rey Galang at the above mentioned contact information.

Private Lessons:
Saturday AM and Evening will be available for private sessions. This needs to be pre-booked and pre-paid (to avoid no-shows). Note that the reason the afternoon is not available is that the Muay Thai group has the gym from 1:00PM TO 5:00PM.

1 person $80 per hour
2 persons $125 per hour
3 persons $150 per hour

No more than 3 people allowed during a private lesson at one time. 
Private lessons will not be provided for anyone under the age of 18.

For further information you can contact Bill@icwa.tv


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2003)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11378


----------

